# Campy Proton vs Fulrum Racing 5 LG which is better?



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

I was thinking of getting the new Fulcrum 5 FG wheelset as a upgrade from my older Campy Protons. Being that the Fulcrums are new 2016 apposed to my Protons which are circa 2002 can I expect a noticeable increase in climbing and rolling performance or are they about the same? My protons are great bullet proof climbers though with a tad of a weight penalty. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

Can't speak to the older Protons because I never had a pair, but I've ridden the Fulcrum 5 LG's for about 5k miles over the last year and they've been great--they have not needed truing and the hubs are as smooth as day one. Will you notice a difference in rolling and climbing performance? I seriously doubt it. But they are a good wheelset and you can get them from UK sellers for pretty cheap. If you've had the Protons since 2002 I'd say you've gotten your moneys worth


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

You probably won't notice any difference in performance, but tires will be a lot easier to mount on the Fulcrums (I have some Protons and some newer Campy wheels).


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I used to have a set of Protons from about the same era as yours. It looks like the weight on the Fulcrums is about the same, so I think the only climbing or rolling resistance change you'll get will be from new bearings. Protons are a solid wheelset, although I got my fair share of bashed knuckles mounting tires on them. I only sold them because they spent more and more time in the closet while I rode lighter wheel sets.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm not even sure the bearings on the Protons are an issue. If they have been maintained properly, they are the same as those in the highest end Campy hubs (excluding ceramics - which is just a gimmick). Check the part numbers if you don't believe me!


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

jmoryl said:


> I'm not even sure the bearings on the Protons are an issue. If they have been maintained properly, they are the same as those in the highest end Campy hubs (excluding ceramics - which is just a gimmick). Check the part numbers if you don't believe me!


Oh I believe you, I'm just saying a new set of bearings vs the 10+ year old set on the old ones.


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

You also might want to look at the Campy Vento Asy G3 wheels. These still have the 20.5mm width and the weight is virtually identical to your Protons at around 1685gm with rim tapes but not including quick releases. The newer wheels are also a lot easier to mount tires. Also, you can get the Campys at around $220 delivered from the UK. The new wheels should be slightly more aero due to much deeper front and back rims. I doubt if your climbing speed will change much at all. Your climbing might be helped a bit if you went with Campy Zonda's which are about 130gm lighter, don't require rimstrips and have better quality bearings. Cost is around $350 delivered from the UK.


----------



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks very much for all your responses. I did purchase a pair of Fulcrums back in April and am pleased with them. Thanks again all.


----------

